# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वज़न बढ़ाना >  महिलाएं कैसे बढ़ाये अपना वज़न

## Krishna

वजन बढ़ाने के लिए प्राकृतिक सप्*लीमेंट लेना बहुत फायदेमंद हो सकता है, इसका सबसे बड़ा फायदा ये कि इससे आपका वजन तो बढ़ेगा साथ ही आप बीमारियों से दूर रहेंगी, क्*योंकि फल और अन्*य प्राकृतिक आहार के सेवन से व्*यक्ति की रोग-प्रतिरोधक क्षमता बढ़ती है।

----------


## Krishna

महिलायें अपनी फिटनेस को लेकर बहुत सजग रहती हैं, ऐसे में आपका वजन कम है तो आप प्राकृतिक खुराक ले सकती हैं। वजन बढ़ाने के लिए दवाओं के इस्*तेमाल की बजाय नैचुरल सप्*लीमेंट लेने से इसका साइड-इफेक्*ट नहीं होता है। यदि आपका वजन कम हैं तो हम आपको प्राकृतिक खुराक के बारे में जानकारी दे रहे हैं जो आपका वजन बढ़ाने में कारगर साबित हो सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

*साबुत अनाज*महिलायें अपना वजन बढ़ाने के लिए साबुत अनाज का प्रयोग कर सकती हैं। फाइबर, मिनेरल्स, विटामिन्स, कैल्शियम और प्रोटीन पिसे हुए अनाज की तुलना में साबुत अनाज में ज्यादा पाये जाते हैं। साबुत अनाज खाने से महिलाओं के शरीर को ऊर्जा मिलती है। साबुत अनाज जैसे - गेहूं, ज्*वार बाजरा, मकई, जौ, कट्टू, पास्*ता, दलिया आदि का सेवन कीजिए। साबुत अनाज को दूध के साथ भी लिया जा सकता है। वजन बढ़ाने के साथ-साथ यह कई बीमारियों से भी बचाता है।

----------


## Krishna

*री सब्जियां और फल*महिलाओं को अपनी आहार योजना में हरी और सीजनल सब्जियों को शामिल करना चाहिए। यह शरीर को पोटैशियम, विटामिन और फाइबर प्रदान करती है। हरी और पत्*तेदार सब्जियां जैसे – पालक, पत्तागोभी, तोरी, करेला आदि खाने से शरीर को भरपूर मात्रा में पोषण मिलता है। इसके अलाव वजन बढ़ाने के लिए ताजे फल का सेवन फायदेमंद है। अगर फल नहीं खा सकते हैं तो जूस का सेवन कीजिए। फलों में विटामिन, कैल्शियम और फाइबर की पर्याप्त मात्रा मौजूद होती है जो वजन बढ़ाने में सहायक है। केला खाने से वजन तेजी से बढ़ता है।

----------


## Krishna

*डेयरी उत्*पाद*दूध और दही जैसे डेयरी उत्*पादों में कैलोरी की ज्यादा मात्रा होती है। लंच और डिनर के साथ मिल्क शेक, मलाईयुक्त दूध का प्रयोग करने से शरीर को अतिरिक्त मात्रा में कैलोरी, वसा और पोषक तत्व मिलते हैं जिनसे मोटापा बढ़ता है। लंच और डिनर के बाद दही और आइसक्रीम को डेजर्ट में खाया जा सकता है। पनीर और मक्खन को आलू और अंडे के साथ मिलाकर खाने से महिलायें अपना वजन आसानी से बढ़ा सकती हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*सूखे मेवे*वजन बढ़ाने के लिए महिलायें नट्स का प्रयोग करें, इनकी खासियत यह है कि इन प्राकृतिक सप्*लीमेंट को आप स्*नैक्*स की तरह प्रयोग कर सकती हैं। बादाम खाने से तंत्रिकाओं का विकास होता है। वजन बढ़ाने के लिए अखरोट अच्*छा प्राकृतिक सप्*लीमेंट है। अखरोट में आवश्यक मोनोअनसेचुरेटेड फैट होता है जो वजन बढ़ाने में सहायक है, नियमित यदि 20 ग्राम अखरोट खाया जाये तो वजन तेजी से बढ़ता है। काजू के तेल में वजन बढ़ाने वाले तत्*व होते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*नारियल का दूध*नारियल तेलों का भरपूर स्रोत होता है। नारियल का दूध भोजन के लिए अच्छा तथा स्वादिष्*ट जायके के लिए जाना जाता है। नारियल के दूध में भोजन पकाकर खाने से शरीर में कैलोरी की मात्रा बढ़ती है और वजन बढ़ता है।

----------


## Krishna

इन प्राकृतिक सप्*लीमेंट के अलावा महिलाओं को स्*वस्*थ दिनचर्या का पालन करना चाहिए, शरीर पर खान-पान का असर तभी पड़ेगा जब उसके लिए एक निश्चित अंतराल हो। तले-भुने खाने और जंक फूड से परहेज करें। डिनर जल्दी करें और भरपूर नींद लें।

----------

